
Googler: Google Search, Site Search, News from the terminal - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/googler
======
adrianratnapala
I like it, but it just reminds me of how much we missed by letting terminals
stagnate through the 90's.

You want those URLs that turn up to be clickable. Modern terminals help you a
bit here. But in a parrallel universe (Emacs perhaps?), the terminal itself
would display the graphics and have markup for links etc.

~~~
bybjorn
That terminal is called Hyper and is written in Node.

~~~
eat_veggies
That's not a terminal running a browser, that's a browser running a terminal.

------
apjana
googler - Google Search, Google Site Search, Google News from the terminal.

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/googler](https://github.com/jarun/googler)

Features:

\- Google Search, Google Site Search, Google News

\- Fast and clean (no ads, stray URLs or clutter), custom color

\- Navigate result pages from omniprompt, open URLs in browser

\- Effortless keyword-based site search with googler @t add-on

\- Fetch n results in a go, start at the nth result

\- Disable automatic spelling correction and search exact keywords

\- Specify duration, country/domain (default: worldwide/.com), language

\- Google keywords (e.g. filetype:mime, site:somesite.com) support

\- Open the first result directly in browser (as in I'm Feeling Lucky)

\- Non-stop searches: fire new searches at omniprompt without exiting

\- HTTPS proxy, User Agent, TLS 1.2 (default) support

\- Man page with examples, completion scripts for Bash, Zsh and Fish

\- Minimal dependencies

~~~
Dim25
Great product, thanks for sharing!

Couple small suggestions:

1\. If you press "f" on the first page of search result it returns to the
terminal with "[ERROR] Already at the first page." \- no need to interrupt
session here.

2\. Consider implementing history of previous 10 queries.

Thanks

~~~
apjana
Would you mind starting starting a discussion here?
[https://github.com/jarun/googler/issues/87](https://github.com/jarun/googler/issues/87)

------
MortenK
Do you use a Google api or do you send http request and scrape the response
html? As I understand the gogle search api got deprecated some years back. I
am a few days from my laptop so can't properly read it for myself :-) thanks!

~~~
apjana
No APIs here. Please refer to
[https://github.com/jarun/googler#notes](https://github.com/jarun/googler#notes),
point 2.

------
lcdoutlet
Cool project!

I currently use
[http://surfraw.alioth.debian.org/](http://surfraw.alioth.debian.org/) along
with w3m and it works great but does not appear to be currently maintained.
Would you have any interest in adding similar search options to your
application? Query Wikipedia, HN or Stack Overflow.... directly?

~~~
apjana
We introduced googler @t in the latest release to handle that to some extent
using Google Site Search. Yes, it would be fun to support direct site searches
but it would also be quite difficult to maintain it.

I did give it a shot last week and found the search strings and result
patterns of probably every other site different. Just imagine keeping up with
changes in the URLs! For a while I thought "why not launch the URLs directly
in the browser" to keep it simpler? But then googler wouldn't remain a fun
terminal utility to develop anymore. ;)

------
lostphilosopher
Neat. Installed via Homebrew, I'll share thoughts if anything comes up.

------
omurphy27
Very cool! This looks perfect for the terminal mode in neovim or other editors
that come with an embedded terminal.

~~~
apjana
Thanks for the compliment!

------
Animats
It's like Lynx, but specialized to Google.

------
dang
We changed the URL from
[https://github.com/jarun/googler/releases/tag/v3.0](https://github.com/jarun/googler/releases/tag/v3.0)
to the project's home page since it doesn't appear to have been discussed on
HN before.

